# Newcastle Rentals



## marios (Jun 28, 2012)

Hoping to rent a furnished 2 bedroom flat/house in Newcastle while we decide on where to purchase. What are some decent family neighborhoods with sidewalks, some green space, reasonable (?) prices and good schools (although we won't have to worry for a while cause baby isn't yet a year). Also, what can we expect to pay? Thanks in advance for replies!


----------

